# What batteries to use



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Got my chrimbo present thorugh, Fuji s8100fd - it takes 4 AA batteries. I bought some cheapo pound shop efforts and they literally lasted about 30 photos and then ran out.

Obviously I'm going to go for some rechargable ones - anyone have any experience with these? What's good and what's bad?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Ive been using Vapextech batteries for the past coupkle of years
without any problems.

Get yourself a nice supply & a decent charger.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Vapextech-Batteries-and-Chargers


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

eneloops, Sanyo 2700s. Both excellent and work for a very long time if you look after them.

Bret


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

I got this from jessops EnergizerUltra

seems ok


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

eneloops or Hybrio's


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

I use Panasonics purchased off 7dayshop :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Energisers and one hour charger from www.mx2.co.uk

http://www.mx2.co.uk/prodpage.asp?type=search&searchwhat=*AARE*

http://www.mx2.co.uk/default.asp?part=E1HR

:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i use 7dayshop rechargeables, sensible price and last ages.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. Think I'm going to give the Energizer ones a go although Sainsburys round my way have got a Duracell set on offer for £19.99 - 4 batteries + charger. Hmmm...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The higher the "mAh" rating, the longer they'll last Rickyboy.

I used to have a Fuji S9500 and the batteries would last AGES. I was using Energizer 2500mAh.

:thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I work with battery technologies at work and use them most days. Don't want to sound like a prat just letting you know where my advice is coming from. Go with NiMH batteries for sure, but which type depends on how you'll use them:

Standard NiMH
Has the most capacity at around 2800mAh but loose their charge pretty quickly. Depending on the battery they could be empty in a couple of months.

Low Self Discharge NiMH
Batteries such as Eneloops or Hybrios. They have a slightly smaller capacity of around 2000mAh but they don't loose their charge anywhere near as fast. If you charge them fully and leave them sitting for a year they will still be at 85% charge.

That said if you are going to charge them and use straight away normal NiMH will be fine. If you want to have a spare set ready and not have to worry about topping them up all the time get some LSD NiMH batteries such as Eneloops. The capacity difference isn't all that much considering the benefit of them holding charge.

This is a good starter kit and the batteries are good for 500 charges if looked after well. At a charge a week thats 10 years! It also charges NiMH AAAs as a bonus. I have this charger and it's a great first charger (but takes 16hours so get a spare set of batteries).

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230282959313

Cheapest place I have found for Eneloops on their own:

http://www.day2dayshop.com/product/productsearch.aspx?modelsearch=eneloop

*Couple of rules to follow:*
Don't discharge the battery all the way down every time - NiMHs actually prefer shallow charge cycles.
Overcharging the battery will damage it, but when using lower current slow chargers this isn't as much of an issue.
Don't buy cheap "fast chargers" which charge in an hour or less. Unless you spend some £££ and get a decent fast charger you will get much more life out of the battery with a simple slow charger.

Feel free to PM if you need more info :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Legendary post mate - thank you! You've convinced me to go with them instead of potentially wasting my money on a duracell set. Cheers!


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

No problem mate - as I said any more questions fire away.

Another point, when you do get them give them a couple of full cycles from full to completely empty. This conditions them and ensures you get the best capacity from them.

Oh yeah, don't mix half charged or empty batteries with full ones in the charger or camera, it is bad for them.


----------

